# Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

Hi, PCGamesHardware Community.
Meine neue Maus (Zowie EC1) ist soeben eingetroffen, und habe sie angeschlossen.
Das Mausrad leuchtet, und der DPI-Schalter funktioniert auch.
Allerdings leuchtet die rote LED am boden nicht, und die maus funktioniert auch nicht!

Unter dem Gerätemanager wird die Maus als Unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt, und unter Eigenschaften steht das: Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert. (Code 28)
Aber für die Zowie EC1 gibt es keine Treiber, was soll ich tun?
(Ja, die Maus funktioniert auf einem anderen PC, Nein die Maus funktioniert nicht auf einem anderen USB-Port)

*Edit:*
Alle USB-Geräte, die ich besitze und benutze seit ich den PC habe (Maus & Tastatur die geliefert wurden + 2 USB-Sticks) funktionieren!
Alle neuen USB-Geräte, die die ich neu gekauft habe oder die die nochnicht so alt sind (Zowie EC1, 16GB USB-Stick) funktionieren nicht!

*Mein Computer:*
*OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64Bit
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 650 (4 Kerne, 3,20 GHz)
*Graka:* Saphire Readon HD 6870
*RAM:* 8 GB (DDR3)
*Festplatte:* 1 TB (2 Partitionen)


*Mfg. Acheilum*


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

versuche es mal an einem anderen rechner.
und versuche mal andere ports.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

1. Jo, funktioniert auf meinem Laptop.
2. Hä ?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

das kabel steckt doch in einem usb port.
steck das mal um.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Achso, ich dachte sowas nennt man USB-Schnittstelle ^^

Ne, hab alle 12 Ports versucht


EDIT:
Aber ich glaub das mein PC spinnt, bzw. ich nen virus hab.
Denn er nimmt auch keine USB-Sticks mehr an!


EDIT²:
Ich möchte meinen PC aber nicht neu aufsetzten !


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

liste doch mal dein system auf.

kein antivirus?


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Doch, Norton 360 5.0 (Ist das neueste, ich habs mir legal gekauft !)

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64Bit
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 650 (4 Kerne, 3,20 GHz)
Graka: Saphire Readon HD 6870
RAM: 8 GB (DDR3)
Festplatte: 1 TB (2 Partitionen)


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

ah ok. denk kaum, daß es ein virus ist.

installier mal die aktuellsten chipsatz treiber.

mach mal nen bios-reset.

windows updates alle drauf?


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Chipsatz Treiber, ist das das hier: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=deu&changeLang=true ???
Bios-Reset, muss ich dnan nicht wieder alles neu Einstellen (Uhrzeit, Datum, Bootfolge)
Windows Updates: Ja, jeden Tag such ich nach neuen ^^


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

nach dem reset musst du wieder ein paar dinge einstellen, das ist richtig.

wie alt ist dein betriebssystem?
ich würde, wenn alles andere nicht mehr hilft, windows neu installieren und nur die wichtigsten und aktuellsten treiber installieren. eigentlich macht win7 das ja alles von selbst, wenns kein usb 3.0 ist. wie gesagt..eigentlich


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

ok, dann bräucht ich hilfe beim einstellen ^^

ca. 2 Jahre isses alt

also, wo is die seite für den Chipset Treiber ?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

im grunde musst du nur die bootreihenfolge ändern und AHCI aktivieren.
solange du nicht übertaktest kann alles auf auto bleiben.

die seite für den chipsatztreiber hattest du doch schon gepostet. die ist richtig.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Super, woher soll ich die Bootfolge wissen ? XD
(Oder was ein AHCI ist)

ok, was genau muss ich bei der seite auswählen, da sind viele optionen

EDIT:
OK, hab das neueste:

Aktuelle Version installiert	 9.3.0.1019
Diese Version ist gültig.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

das wird schwieriger als ich gedacht hab 

hast kein handbuch parat?

welches board hast denn genau?

hast du schon resettet?


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

ähm blöde frage im Geräte Manager vorher mal geschaut ob unbekannte Geräte vorhanden sind? Erkannt wirds ja nur der autoplay geht ja quasi ned 

Ähm Blöde Frage am Rande wieso hast du *12* verdammte USB-Ports, 3 Hubs hintereinander?


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

nein, hab nochnix getan.
handbuch o.0 ne xD

mein Mainboard ist im anhang 


EDIT:
Ja, das einzige unbekannte gerät, is due Maus.

8 USB am PC (6 am Mainboard 2 am gehäuse) und dann noch 1 4er hub


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

wo hängt die Maus? direkt am Board? Gingen USB-Geräte jemals bei dir?^^ Sind im BIOS unter Integrated Peripherals USB-Ports disabled? Hast du in Letzterzeit mit der Systemverwaltung gespielt und aus versehen autoplay deaktiviert?^^


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Die Maus hängt direct am Mainboard
Ja, meine USB-Geräte gingen früher mal ^^
Keine ahnung, ich war nochnie in meinem BIOS bzw. hab dort nix umgestellt.
Autoplay hab ich "GLAUBE" deaktiviert, bin mir net sicher


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

dann versuche mal das hier! Ist dein Konto mit Administratorberechtigungen unterwegs? der Klassische 0815 USb-Stick geht ehrlich ned?^^ kann mir das grad nicht vorstellen da das selbst mein win7 ohne jeden Treiber hinbekommt!


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

ok, ich hab den Teil "AutoPlay for all media/devices" getan, tut sich aber nix.


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

hab den link nochmal für dich geändert


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

das hab ich auchschon auf google gefunden ^^
bringt auch nix (Zumindest punkt 1 und 2 hab ich probiert)

PS:
JA, mein Konto ist mit Adminrechten ^^

EDIT:
Und was is jetzt mit dem BIOS-Reset ?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

wie gesagt, ich würd mal neu installieren


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Möchte ich aber nicht machen, da ich das schonmal gehabt hab (Das mit den USB's) und auch neuinstalliert hab.
Was dabei rauskam, war nur das ich alle programm neu installieren musste, und 2 wochen nacher war das problem wieder da

EDIT:
Kann ich nicht irgendwie meinen PC reperieren, ohne das ich Dateien Verliere ?
Ne windows 7 cd hab ich ja ...


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

das wird leider nicht viel bringen. evtl hast du auch ein mainboard defekt, aber wohl eher treiberprobleme.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

die mus man doch irgendwie behebn können ...


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

eigentlich spätestens dann, wenn man win neu installiert hat.
aber da es bei dir auch danach zum fehler kommt ist seltsam


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

nicht sofort dnach, ca. 2 wochen danach
(Zum besseren verständniss:
Es dauert 2 wochen, bis ich alle meine treiber und programme installiert hab)

EDIT:
Ich steck mal ALLE USB's aus, starte den PC neu und dann steck ich alle wieder ein.
Wünscht mir glück ^^


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

treiber sollte man gleich am ersten tag installieren.

dann mach es so:
installier windows 7.
noch keine treiber installieren.
teste deinen usb port.

jetzt einen treiber nach dem anderen installieren und nach jedem treiber die usb ports testen.

irgendwo muss der fehler ja zufinden sein.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Hab ich mir auchschon überlegt, steht aber im konflikt mit der "ich will nicht neu installieren" sache ^^

naja egal, ich probier mal das was ich probieren wollte.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

und das wäre?

es bleiben dir leider nicht viele möglichkeiten über.

würd es so machen, wie ich es vorgeschlagen hab


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

würdest du wissen, wenn du mein edit gelesen hast ^^

ok, es hat nicht geklappt.
mir bleiben nurnoch 2 möglichkeiten:

1. Neu Installieren (Das mach ich nur, wenn meine Programme und Dateien aufm PC bleiben)
2. Eine 2. Festplatte kaufen, und darauf das system installieren, damit auf der 1. noch die programm sind


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

achsoo das 

noch ne möglichkeit: eine pci usb karte besorgen^^


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

wieso sollte die das problem lösen ?


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

alternativ win7 cd rein und versuch die Installation zu reparieren die grundTreiber werden hier neuinstalliert, die eigendlich win7 installation bleibt dabei jedoch in Takt.

Da wir beide Vermuten du hast dir irgendwie die .inf treiber geschossen, wäre das eine möglich es vllt zu richten...


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

ok, wie muss ich vorgehen ?


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

Win7 cd rein rechner neustarten von cd booten, wenn der win7 loader vorbei ist sagen du möchtedt eine vorhandene installation reparieren und dann heißts warten.

Ich empfehle vorher trotzdem ein backup der daten auf der systempartition, mir ist hier zwar noch nie was passiert doch lieber zuviel gesichert als zu wenig...

Wenn das dann auch ned hilft, chipsatztreiber neuinstallieren, gehts dann imma noch ned bleibt nur die neuinstallation


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

*ok, aber bevor ich das mache, nochetwas wichtiges was mir gerade aufgefallen ist!*

Alle USB-Geräte, die ich besitze und benutze seit ich den PC habe (Maus & Tastatur die geliefert wurden + 2 USB-Sticks) funktionieren!

Alle neuen USB-Geräte, die die ich neu gekauft habe oder die die nochnicht so alt sind (Zowie EC1, 16GB USB-Stick) funktionieren nicht!

Das kann doch kein zufall sein!


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

wäre ein weiterer beweiß für zerschossene Treiber, stells dir so vor bereits angeschlossene Geräte gehen, nur quasi neue die den Standardtreiber erstmal wollen gehen nicht. Daher wohl die default Treiber geschossen


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

ok, leuchtet mir ein, ich versuch mal was was du da vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

Sicherung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Maus wird nicht erkannt*

(Jo, hab die Sicherung nicht vergessen)
So, hat ja garnicht mal so lang gedauert ^^

Am Ende sagte er noch "Keine Fehler Gefunden", und wie ich es mir dachte hat es nicht funktioniert.
ABER
Mir ist etwas aufgefallen, alls ich die Maus eingesteckt hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es möglich, diese Treiberordner zu löschen, damit Windows einfach neue erstellt ?
Oder bringt das nix ...


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

löscht du den dann isser weg und kommt nie wieder, ohne neuinstallation,  könntest dann aber auch ne reperatur probieren, dann den ordner aber  vorher sichern


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

ok, zurück zu meiner Theorie:
Wenn ich mir eine 2. Festplatte kaufe, und auf der Windows 7 Installiere, habe ich ja Theoretisch alle Programme noch auf der 1. Festplatte, kann ich die Programme aber dann noch benutzen ?

EDIT:
Ist es nicht möglich irgendwie das System Neu zu Installieren, aber alle Programme zu behalten ?
Ich hab sowas mal gesehen, dann war da ein windows.old Ordner.

EDIT²:
Ich glaube ich Installiere immer Falsch, jedesmal wenn ich neu Installiere is der PC langsamer -.-


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*



Acheilum schrieb:


> ok, zurück zu meiner Theorie:
> Wenn ich mir eine 2. Festplatte kaufe, und auf der Windows 7 Installiere, habe ich ja Theoretisch alle Programme noch auf der 1. Festplatte, kann ich die Programme aber dann noch benutzen ?


 Nein, da deine alten Programme nicht in der neuen Windowsinstallation initialisiert sind. Wenn du Windows neu aufspielst, MUSST du immer auch deine Programme neu installieren.

Ich würde ja, wie schon xmal an dieser Stelle gesagt, wie folgt vorgehen:

-Bios resetten und hoffen das es das bringt. (solltest du kein Plan haben wie: einfach die Batterie vom MB raus und nach 10 sek wieder rein. Einstellungen sind fix gemacht)

geht das nicht dann:

-Windows versuchen zu reparieren (auch wenn ich das für einen schlechten Weg halte)

geht das nicht:

-in den sauren Apfel beissen und Windows neu draufspielen.


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

häh? 


du möchstest platte 1. drin lassen, platte 2. Neuinstallieren probieren obs geht und auf die Programme von Platte 1. Zugreifen?^^
Das wird bei ein paar Programme gehen aber nicht bei allen da regestryverweiße auf Laufwerke Hardcoded sind, bzw manche ohne Regestryeintrag gar ned wollen!

Zudem hast du die Platte Preise gesehen?^^ Aber ganz ehrlich selbst mit Game-Installation nach Neuinstallation brauch ich nicht länger wie nen Tag, was hast du da denn alles drauf!


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*



Muetze schrieb:


> häh?
> 
> 
> du möchstest platte 1. drin lassen, platte 2. Neuinstallieren probieren obs geht und auf die Programme von Platte 1. Zugreifen?^^
> ...



Sag ich ja^^

Und muss dir recht geben: Windows neu zu installieren dauert keine 2 Wochen oder wovon vorher die Rede war. In 2 STD hast Win mit samt Updates und Treibern drauf, dann nochn paar Stunden für die Proggies. Das bekommt man LOCKER an einem halben Tag hin.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

@Muetze
Ich lade mit 10 KB/s runter, die Updates allein dauern 1 Tage, danach wieder alle Programme drauf (Sind ca. 300+ Programme, 20% Selbst geschrieben)
Die Preise sind mir kack egal, wenn meine Maus wieder geht ^^

@Sickpuppy
Wollt ich ja schon machen, nur was wenn ich das BIOS net einstellen kann ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

Verdammte Axt  300 Programme? OK dann kann ich deinen Missmut gegenüber einer Neuinstallation verstehen.

Allerdings: Wer ~60 Proggies selbst schreibt, kann auch sein Bios einstellen 
Das meiste sollte nach reset ja noch passen. Lediglich die Bootpriority sollte ggf. neu eingestellt werden.


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

naja goldene Regel bei der Bootreiehenfolge -> HDD zuerst, rest danach und Floppy disablen es sei den du nutzt noch eins 

ansonsten kannste ja hier Fragen, das BIOS ist keine böses Monster das kompliziert ist!


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

ok, angenommen ich drück jetzt dieses kleine metaldings neben der Bios-Baterie.
und schalte nach 10 sec. oder 1min. den PC wieder ein, was wird passieren / was muss ich tun


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

evtl hast du mit einem deiner selbst geschriebenen programme, irgendwas im system zerstört?!
möglich wärs...


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

nope, meine programme greifen weder auf die Registry noch auf irgendwelche dateien zu.
Es sind StandAlone Programme die einfach nur deine PC-Komponenten anzeigen.

Und auch einen Verschlüssler (Ähnlich wie TrueCrypt) habe ich gemacht.



EDIT:
Habe das Tutorial, zum BIOS-Resetten gefunden:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/cpu-bios-motherboards-ram/302048-mache-bios-reset.html

Jetzt muss mir nurnoch wer sagen, wie ich danach das BIOS einstellen muss


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

Acheilum schrieb:
			
		

> @Muetze
> Ich lade mit 10 KB/s runter, die Updates allein dauern 1 Tage, danach wieder alle Programme drauf (Sind ca. 300+ Programme, 20% Selbst geschrieben)
> Die Preise sind mir kack egal, wenn meine Maus wieder geht ^^
> 
> ...



Nicht dein ernst da hat mein handy auf gprs gedrosselt mehr downstream.....

Probier den biosreset mal aus, es sollte danach auch gehen nur jammert er floppy disk fail f1 to continue ....


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

lol, hat geklappt.
AWESOME


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

Siehste, hat doch gar nicht weh getan oder?

Freut mich, dass es so unkompliziert funktioniert hat.

P.S.: ich komme immer noch nicht klar. Wie kommt man dazu 300! Proggies auf einem Rechner installiert zu haben? Sachen gibts


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

Ja, nur macht mein PC jetzt immer 2 Kurze Pip-Töne beim einschalten


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*



Acheilum schrieb:


> Ja, nur macht mein PC jetzt immer 2 Kurze Pip-Töne beim einschalten


 dann klemm den lautsprecher ab 

gehen jetzt deine usb ports wieder?


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

ja die gehen.
Den der ton kommt net vom lautsprecher, sondern vom BIOS !


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

ton kommt vom lautsprecher, glaub mir 

ist ein lautsprecher, das im gehäuse sitzt. sieht man meist nicht


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

achso, und geht der ton wieder weg ?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

hats bei dir vorher noch nie gepiept?
einmal piepen ist standard.


----------



## Acheilum (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

ne, nochnie.
nichtmal als ich den PC geliefert bekommen hab o.0


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

das ist echt seltsam 

kannst du screenshots von deinem bios und all deren einstellungen machen und die dann hier posten?
also von jedem menü/untermenü eins.


----------



## Muetze (23. Januar 2012)

Der ton is im bios ausschaltbar, notifications irgendwas oder post warnings kannst disablen 


Ach im übrigen heißt das du hast dir bios settings disabled wie die auto plug funktion oder usb2 support.

Also jungs wir dürfen uns auf die schultern klopfen, problem erkannt gefahr gebannt  guad jungs


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Großes Problem: Neue USB Geräte werden nicht erkannt*

Klappt denn jetzt alles?
Oder piepst noch was?


----------

